# Bellarata Beauty Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like Bellarata has a beautiful baby girl available.

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/

The video of her is too cute. :wub: If that doesn't give you puppy fever, I don't know what will!! What a little darlin'. :wub2: 

I think Stacy is doing a fabulous job with everything. Her dedication to the betterment of the breed really shows. It's apparent she has invested a LOT (love, time, energy, money, care, etc.) to doing things the right way. 

Anyway, bravo to Bellarata! I hope someone from SM gets this cutie so that we can all watch her grow. 

_Edited to remove provocative statement._


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That baby girl, is so GORGEOUS...it actually takes my breath away. Honestly.

That video is to die for....and that is exactly how you want to see the upbrining of babies.

Stacy, BRAVO. You have NO IDEA how tempted I have been. My hand to God. I even hinted to hubby LOL...

I have never ever ever ever seen a puppy that not only is adorable...but GORGEOUS. The hair on that little one, is so thick.
Oh lord....

Can we name her? :brownbag: 

We can love her. Gosh, I already do.

She really is a beauty Stacy. 

LoveSophie, thank you so much for sharing.

The video, which I am going back to watch again, is nothing short of wonderful. It gives such a great feeling.

So, can we name her :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:faint: :faint: :faint: 

Ohhhh, that video .... wow!!!!! I think it has given me a case of puppy fever... help!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 3 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738206


> :faint: :faint: :faint:
> 
> Ohhhh, that video .... wow!!!!! I think it has given me a case of puppy fever... help!!![/B]



LOL Sher....Oh my gosh...honestly...I got my wheels in motion...oh lord.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a cutie patootie. Stacy I love your site and how you are so honest and forthcoming
regarding your breeding program. I also love the video. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 3 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738209


> She's a cutie patootie. Stacy I love your site and how you are so honest and forthcoming
> regarding your breeding program. I also love the video. :wub:[/B]


 :two thumbs up: :Sunny Smile: :clap: :clap:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 3 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738209


> She's a cutie patootie. Stacy I love your site and how you are so honest and forthcoming
> regarding your breeding program. I also love the video. :wub:[/B]


I totally Agree!!!

Stacy, your babies are beyond ADORABLE!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a beauty!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love seeing puppies play. You really do have a wonderful site Stacy. I love how you take the time and effort into your babies. You can truly see how much you enjoy the breed with the amount of time that you and Marina invest into showing and how honest you are on your site. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

She is

ADORABLE!

:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh thanks you guys!! 

I have to apologize for the mess of that room we just moved into a new house a few weeks ago and I have moving boxes everywhere still! I just took her (and her sis) to the vet yesterday for their last shots and labwork, this little girl (Mcfatty) has NO FEAR whatsoever. She's is so much like her mom in looks and temperment! Her bite went off, which is why I'm not keeping her, otherwise I'd have kept an eye on her for show. 

Thank you for your nice comments! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She is just too cute, Stacy!!!! :wub: I love the video...it made my day!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mcfatty is a gorgeous girl. All of your girls, and of course the Chow man are fabulous. You know I love them all.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:w00t: wait! is that my beloved McFatty!?!?!?!? i love her!! i love that little chunkerbutt!!!! if i were in a better place in life, i would not hesitate to snap her up in a second. and a cheeseburger, too 

she sounds just like the buttercup did as a pup. :wub: and y'all know how much i love the buttercup and how she turned out :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stacy she is beyond gorgeous. :smheat: :wub: I'm getting puppy fever again. :shocked: I love the video watching her running around what a little beauty you have there. I hope someone on SM gets her so we can watch her grow up. Stacy Thank You for doing things the right way.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:huh: Who is this McFatty, that all of you speak of  

She is....McBeautiful Bellarata...yes.._McBeautiful_ :wub: :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Christine-  
Sounds like u want to get a baby sis for 'the babies' :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oooh I want her. What a little beauty. What spirit and personality. Please someone, take her home with you quick. I want to watch her grow up.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 3 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738282


> Christine-
> Sounds like u want to get a baby sis for 'the babies' :wub:[/B]


 :blush: LOL...oh how I would love it...and _McBeautiful_ is such a treasured jewel.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a pretty little girl, someone from here must get her.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
That BABY IS an adorable bundle of FLUFF!!! I wish I had $$!! 
She is just adorable and that fact the it's one of Stacey's Babies just makes me happy!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

she's a true beauty :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How beautiful. Someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good heaven's is she cute! I'm completely in love.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 3 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738242


> Oh thanks you guys!!
> 
> I have to apologize for the mess of that room we just moved into a new house a few weeks ago and I have moving boxes everywhere still! I just took her (and her sis) to the vet yesterday for their last shots and labwork, this little girl (Mcfatty) has NO FEAR whatsoever. She's is so much like her mom in looks and temperment! Her bite went off, which is why I'm not keeping her, otherwise I'd have kept an eye on her for show.
> 
> Thank you for your nice comments! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



Stacy YOU ARE THE BEST!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in love with her! OMG, it would be a dream to have a Bellarata maltese as they're always so cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think I mentioned she is a fearless little pup. Well, she proved it again. 

I took a video of the girls going out in the backyard for the first time and I definitely need to invest in a gate guard! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzLBlJzJTeI

The good news is - I learned that Mcfatty knows how to swim, since she flung herself in the pool and didn't even get her head wet.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What a pup! Just like her mom!

If you want you can just send her to me  She's so pretty! And I kind of got to see her grow up


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, she is soooo cute and that happy, fearless temperament is amazing! she looks pretty adorable all wet, too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

McFatty is a beautiful well socialized pup. :wub: Stacy you have done a wonderful job with her. Whoever gets her is getting a special baby from a special breeder.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

don't tell stacy, but i totally plan on heading out to CA and stealing little McFatty  maybe i'll swing by deb's first and pull a switch-a-roo with LBB :innocent: :innocent: 

i'm just SO in love with this little chunkerbutt :wub: 

i suspect that the buttercup is either NOT in love with me for saying that, or hopeful that in the event of a second dog (ever?) that it only means MORE peanut butter jars in the house.... it's a total toss-up at this point...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 3 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738535


> I think I mentioned she is a fearless little pup. Well, she proved it again.
> 
> I took a video of the girls going out in the backyard for the first time and I definitely need to invest in a gate guard!
> 
> ...


Stacy, once again, those babies are just adorable...and happy little girls...and my gosh, that Marina, as I told you before, is one special girl...I just love her giggle :wub:


----------

